# oil leak under distributor cap



## lettucehead (Nov 15, 2011)

hi folks!
this is my first post, i have been lurking a while now though. thank you for all the excellent info! this is a great resource.
first, i have done a search for my problem and i have read a lot of great info, but i am confused. so my question is for clarity sake.

i have some oil leaking out from under the distributor where the cap attaches to the distrib. i had a mechanic tell me that i needed to get a new distributor (he said i could do it myself since i like tinkering with stuff). so my question is, is this the internal leak due to the seal/bearing inside the distributor that is causing this? therefore a big task to fix. or is this a matter of replacing the o-ring that goes between the distributor and the engine?

my guess it is the internal seal/bearing being the problem and i might as well get a new distributor. 

thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it were the "O" ring leaking, the oil would be leaking externally where the distributor mounts against the head. If the internal shaft seal is leaking, then the oil can be see inside the distributor cap; usually fix for this is to replace the distributor assy., although there are a few that tear them apart and replace the seal.


----------



## lettucehead (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah, that's what i was thinking. it confuses me some though. thank you for the answer!
besides getting a distributor from nissan, where else would it be recommended to get the new distributor from.

thanks!


----------



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Had the same problem with mine leaking internally. I think I replaced it with a Cardone remanufactured dist. from Advance Auto. Bought it online with a promo code, picked it up an hour later, installed it myself and returned the old one for core charge; saved a bit of money there. Wasn't hard to do either; I think you just have to install it in the almost the same position as you took it out (I used a Sharpie to mark everything) and put the ignition wires back in the proper order.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You'll still want to adjust the timing even though you put it in "in almost the same position"...'cause 'almost' ain't good enough.
Sure, it might run, might run good enough, might even run great. The timing might be dead on, might be a tad off, or could be out in the weeds.
Only one way to know for sure...


----------



## lettucehead (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks. i definitaly want to do it right. so, time to learn!


----------



## kostgkrek (Apr 27, 2014)

*oil leal under distributor cap*

Hello .I am the owner of an old Almera 1997 3d hatch 1400cc.Would you help me to order a new inner distributor oil seal,I mean i don't know the dimensions of the seal.The O-ring was changed last summer,the other seal inside distributor.I don't have 440 euro for a new one..thank you...


----------

